
Man stripped of UK citizenship over fears of London terror attack - vergessenmir
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/man-stripped-of-uk-citizenship-over-fears-of-paris-style-terror-attack-in-london-a7048986.html
======
YeGoblynQueenne
>> The second day of L2’s appeal today was held in closed session for secret
evidence to be presented to the judges by the Home Office lawyers. Neither L2
nor his lawyers are allowed to hear it.

I don't understand how UK judges accept this. I understand how the government
passed the law that allows this, but I expected better of the judges.

